# Walnut Guitar Completed



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Just thought you"d like to see one of my Guitar bodies built up.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow....that dresses up nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

You know I love it!!!


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice Itchy.

Rob


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice itchy. I'm still amazed there's guys on WWT that build these.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice!!!!

Appreciate it if you could share your finishing process.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! Looks like it would play nicely as well.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Great looking guitar Gary.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

That is one beautiful guitar. Love the walnut. That finish looks amazing.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, that finish is just, wow!!! Care to share?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Nitro cellulose,sanding in increments 220 - 1000 grit,using cans of nitro in between and letting dry a few days between coats and resanding. 5 -6 cans of nitro.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

man i asked to see one of these finished a long while back and im glad you posted this
it looks awesome:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow awesome guitar.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, that is nice. I'd have to try one those if i could play. Great job.


----------



## gtarplayer (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow Itchy Brother! I have the rest of the pics of this Guitar if you would like Them, white Tablecloth and all Taken in our Kitchen!! This Guitar was built by my son and I a few years back. It was sold to a guy in Auburn Ca, on Ebay, it was a MIM Strat that we built the body for and Installed all the Fender MIM Parts on. you are right, many coats of Nitro on this Baby! I can post the other pics if you would like .


----------



## gtarplayer (Aug 20, 2013)

Your Right Gary! My Son (your Nephew) actually finished this With Rattle cans! about 6 cans of Deft Gloss! it takes forever to Cure enough for the Buff out!! I have Been a woodworker/Luthier For Many years, 700+ guitar bodies so far! along with tons of other stuff, I am new here and was trying to upload some pics of my work, but am Having trouble. any Ideas? something about a key??


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That is beautiful! Thanks for posting a finished picture!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

want.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautifully Done I love it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Itchy, you might like to check this site. You'll likely find it interesting. http://www.dubosq.ca/


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

That's one gorgeous guitar. Like the beautiful wood choice and the finish is flawless. Great job!


----------

